# "New" Daiwa SL30SH



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I wanted a good capable conventional heaver reel, as I sold mine a little while back. I saw an older Slosh 30 on ebay yesterday for next to nothing, I wound up getting it for $30 shipped. Its an old looking reel, with the old grey graphite frame and a black spool. I'm sure I could put it back on Ebay and get some money from it if its terrible, but I was wondering:
Does this reel have brakes and bearings? I'm guessing it does, but as its an older model I'd like to know for certain, so if it doesn't my hunt for a cheap heavy duty heaver reel can go on. My Jigmaster just ain't cuttin it


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The Daiwa SL-30-SH, commonly known as a "SLOSH 30" (SL-20-SH = SLOSH 20) is the oldest of the Daiwa family of Sealine SL-H reels. The main features that distinguish a SLOSH 30 from a SHV or a SHA is the fact that the SLOSH has a black, graphite spool, older handle, and no "speed shaft". The SHV/SHA's have gold aluminum spools, speed shafts and different handles. All of the SL/SHV/SHA reels have bearings and brakes in the 20 and 30 size. 

The SLOSH, although a more "outdated" looking reel, is a solid performer for casting and fish-fighting. The graphite spool has very low inertia, so it's fast to start and easy to brake. The bearings spin well, and the lack of a "speed shaft" only means that the spool shaft goes through the pinion gear, but since it is supported by bearings on both ends, it spins freely. The SLOSH also doesn't have Instant Anti Reverse, but instead relies on a AR dog system, which, while not instant, is usually more reliable and easier to service.

$30 for a SLOSH 30 is a bargain, if only for a back-up reel. But, I think if you clean and oil the spool bearings, put the black brakes in it (call Daiwa and tell them you "lost them" and they'll probably send you some for free ), load it up with 0.40-0.45mm line, it'll cast to your satisfaction!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I wanted a good capable conventional heaver reel, as I sold mine a little while back. I saw an older Slosh 30 on ebay yesterday for next to nothing, I wound up getting it for $30 shipped. Its an old looking reel, with the old grey graphite frame and a black spool. I'm sure I could put it back on Ebay and get some money from it if its terrible, but I was wondering:
> Does this reel have brakes and bearings? I'm guessing it does, but as its an older model I'd like to know for certain, so if it doesn't my hunt for a cheap heavy duty heaver reel can go on. My Jigmaster just ain't cuttin it


Your Jigmaster will more than cut it if you mag it with an alluminum spool. If you have to buy the alluminum spool, it's about $25.00 which is almost as much as the $30 Daiwa. Magging does not cost much...magnets and epoxy are cheap. I magged a Penn 85 with an alluminum spool. It's one of my favorite reels. You can get the 85's on Ebay for less than $10...sometimes, for $0.99 plus the shipping. Alluminum spooled ones go for a little more. Any reel with an alluminum spool can be magged for easier casting. I am not as familiar with the Slosh as are a lot of others on here, and I have never magged one of those, as I believe it requires a conversion kit since I believe it has a plastic or graphite spool. Just take off the left side plate and you hopefully will see a couple of thin round metal arms sticking out that may or may not have little round plastic red, white or black thingys on the ends. That's the brakes. If the arms are there but the brakes are not, then you can use cut pieces of a plastic ballpoint pen refill as a substitute. If you do a search on here, there is plenty of info on that, and also probably some info on magging a Slosh. I'm sure some of the Slosh afficionados will chime in also.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks AtlantaKing! Sounds like just the ticket......I had a couple of 525Mags at one point, but they didn't go too well with my fishing style (I don't take the best care of my equipment on the beach). I know the newer SHVs/SHAs are less apt to gom up in the sand, I imagine this is even more true of the SHs. As far as the lack of the "speed shaft" feature, if I'm not happy with its casting right off I imagine polishing the inside of the pinion and replacing the bearings should have it fixed right up. 
I wish it'd hurry up and get here


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Your Jigmaster will more than cut it if you mag it with an alluminum spool. If you have to buy the alluminum spool, it's about $25.00 which is almost as much as the $30 Daiwa. Magging does not cost much...magnets and epoxy are cheap. I magged a Penn 85 with an alluminum spool. It's one of my favorite reels. You can get the 85's on Ebay for less than $10...sometimes, for $0.99 plus the shipping. Alluminum spooled ones go for a little more. Any reel with an alluminum spool can be magged for easier casting. I am not as familiar with the Slosh as a lot of others on here, and I have never magged one of those, but it shouldn't be too hard if you don't have the "brake" pins installed. Just take off the left side plate and you hopefully will see a couple of thin round metal arms sticking out that may or may not have little round plastic red, white or black thingys on the ends. That's the brakes. If the arms are there but the brakes are not, then you can use cut pieces of a plastic ballpoint pen refill as a substitute. If you do a search on here, there is plenty of info on that, and also probably some info on magging a Slosh. I'm sure some of the Slosh afficionados will chime in also.


I bought aluminum spools for my Jigmasters, and got Newell "long cast" bearings and magnets for one, but even then to get good distance out of it I've had to underspool them a good bit and that doesn't leave me much line to play with after a good cast. I've heard that the Slosh's are more manageable.....I doubt if I have to mag that one long as the brake blocks are in place. Between the true bearings and the brakes, I believe the Daiwa will be a better proposition as far as casting with a full spool is concerned.
I agree that the Penn 85s are a steal on ebay.....I've got probably 5 of them at home. I stocked up on anti-reverse dog springs, as alot of them lack anti-reverse when they get to me, but they've done great on everything from flounders around docks to catfish from the boat. The plastic spooled ones are reasonable casters too!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I bought aluminum spools for my Jigmasters, and got Newell "long cast" bearings and magnets for one, but even then to get good distance out of it I've had to underspool them a good bit and that doesn't leave me much line to play with after a good cast. I've heard that the Slosh's are more manageable.....I doubt if I have to mag that one long as the brake blocks are in place. Between the true bearings and the brakes, I believe the Daiwa will be a better proposition as far as casting with a full spool is concerned.
> I agree that the Penn 85s are a steal on ebay.....I've got probably 5 of them at home. I stocked up on anti-reverse dog springs, as alot of them lack anti-reverse when they get to me, but they've done great on everything from flounders around docks to catfish from the boat. The plastic spooled ones are reasonable casters too!


You may be right for a couple of reasons...1st, on the Jigmasters, you shouldn't use anything less than 25 lb. test line because thinner line has a tendency to get caught between the frame and spool, hence the necessity to "underspool" it. Second, I don't really advocate the Newell "teflon" bearings, as they kind of defeat the purpose of magging. The best candidates for "magging" from Penn are, I believe anyway, the 85's and also the Squidders. The Jigmasters are probably 3rd. The squidders and 85'sd are lighter than the Jigmasters and seem, therefore, easier to handle. I do agree, also, with the original premise from AtlantaKing that $30 for a Slosh is a bargain!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Update: Got the reel yesterday, its in tip-top shape, but its the oldest model ('76 to '83 model I think), and as such it lacks any provisions for brakes. I'm gonna try it in a field this weekend, I'm banking on having to mag it though as it holds a LOT of line.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Update: Got the reel yesterday, its in tip-top shape, but its the oldest model ('76 to '83 model I think), and as such it lacks any provisions for brakes. I'm gonna try it in a field this weekend, I'm banking on having to mag it though as it holds a LOT of line.


Did you pop the left sideplate off? There should be two pins sticking out. As I said, I'm not that familiar with them, but I'm sure a ton of others on here are. Also, if it's a graphite/plastic spool, you'll need an "alluminum washer" that will fit on the end of the spool or fabricate one from a can.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Yep, nothing but the clicker assembly (ring and gear) on the left side, and the gear side has nothing either. I looked at a schematic of this reel on southwesternparts.com and there's nothing missing, it just didn't have a brake. I can get by with tightening the tension knob for now but I don't want that much load on the bearings. There's a ton of room on either end of the spool, especially the gear end, so I'm thinking I might could find a way to put an aluminum shim there and maybe fix a line of magnets on the bridge plate. Most likely though I'll just stick with the conventional clicker-side magnet setup, I'm thinking with that light spool 3 magnets should be plenty.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

there are some "kinda like" semicircular magnets that come out of computer hard drives that you may be able to find at a local computer repair place for cheap to free. Here's a link to a pic of an older Penn 350 Levelline magged on the bridge plate with such a magnet, as well as some other type mag jobs. Just scroll down a little, and you'll see a pic of the mag, but if you scroll down a little further, there is also a "write-up" on it. Very interesting and useful information. There is an annoying pop-up for a domain host that will come up...just delete the pop-up and keep truckin' Maybe this will help. http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/latestmag.html


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for that link, some very informative stuff on that page.....I've got one of those 350s at home in NIB condition, I've been watching for a used one on eBay to make into a fishing machine. As for the slosh, its looking like the clicker-side setup will be the way to go, probably with a cut piece of beer can or two stuck to that side of the spool. Does this have any effect on spool balance/casting performance?


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

this post intentionally turned blank, due to enlightenment of the poster.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Thanks for that link, some very informative stuff on that page.....I've got one of those 350s at home in NIB condition, I've been watching for a used one on eBay to make into a fishing machine. As for the slosh, its looking like the clicker-side setup will be the way to go, probably with a cut piece of beer can or two stuck to that side of the spool. Does this have any effect on spool balance/casting performance?


If you do it the way it's described on the page, it should be OK. The guy who was modifying these reels was pretty precise, so I'm sure he had the appropriate tools to form it into a pretty concentric piece. I would first take your spool into your friendly local Ace Hardware store and see if there is an alluminum washer in their stockpile that will work. In fact, you may want to take the whole reel with the left sideplate loose to make sure that once the washer is fitted, there is still clearance. I know this sounds like a lot of trouble, but it will be worth it in the long run. It will take you much less time to do that than it will to spend time removing all those birdnests when there is a run. I wish I had more experience with the Daiwas so I could tell you exactly what you needed, etc. My experience has been with the Penns, and the easiest thing with them is just to get an alluminum spool. I have done the "coke can" thing on the plastic spools though, but the time it took me was not worth the $20 for the spool.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

hamlet said:


> this post intentionally turned blank, due to enlightenment of the poster.


LOL...no problem Hamlet...helps to start from the beginning sometimes:beer:

P.S. I did read your original post however, and yes, you were correct in your assumption about alluminum.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Thanks for that link, some very informative stuff on that page.....I've got one of those 350s at home in NIB condition, I've been watching for a used one on eBay to make into a fishing machine. As for the slosh, its looking like the clicker-side setup will be the way to go, probably with a cut piece of beer can or two stuck to that side of the spool. Does this have any effect on spool balance/casting performance?


Oh...almost forgot...be sure, if you can, to take some pics and post them here. It might help a few others, and me too if I ever buy a Slosh, which is a pretty good possibility at $30


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Maybe this will help. http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/latestmag.html


Grampa Ol' Spookasan was a friend of mine, when I lived in Florida. He is gone now, like so many other pioneers in fishing. His work deserves to live on, so here it is !

*https://web.archive.org/web/20050411013140/http://www.100megspop3.com/oldvalkyry/latestmag.html*

Tight Lines !


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Since an old thread was revived. Has anyone done the Aka tankenstien swap on the slosh? 

Basically all one peice aluminium conversions ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

IPNURWATER said:


> Since an old thread was revived. Has anyone done the Aka tankenstien swap on the slosh?
> 
> Basically all one peice aluminium conversions ?


More details . . . 

"SLOSH 20 upgrade...Building a mini Tankenstein"

*http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=19455.0*

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.socal-fishing-hunting.com/DAIWA.html

http://www.socal-fishing-hunting.com/ORDER.html*

Tight Lines !


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks dave. I was looking for hands on experience with the conversion. I currently use my slosh 30s n 20s for trolling macks ,blues ,etc inshore. but recently picked up a speedmaster triton iv and sha40 I'm replacing the slosh with more line cap for when the kings 's etc hookup ,. since the slosh conversion will be over kill for macks,blues,kings .i sold my avets sx and I think after building the slosh it would take the avets place in my setup.especially since the avets crush bearings not looking to buy into them even though I loved them. Each kit is 60$ plus New carbontex washers10-15$ or I could buy a sheet and cut my own and save more . so for around $75 each I can basically upgrade the sloshes to a 200-300 $ spec reel.one of my slosh already needs main bearings and that comes with the kit so I have to invest into them or replace whole.for the price of replacing one reel I could rebuild 3-4 sloshes to tanks. Keep in mind I stay within 4 miles of shore on my skiff. I run two tld15s or penn112h for trolling heavy rigs, sloshes -sha-speedmaster for the light stuff.


----------

